# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات Z3X box  Z3X China Editor 5.3 Update

## Shamseldeen Victory

Z3X China Editor 5.3 Update.  *China Editor 5.3 Update:*   *Added:
- MTK 6238
- MTK 6235 type
- new 6223 and 6253 types (known as Crypted, Packed or Compressed)
- new SPD 6600L/R types
- new font type
- new keypad type
- new "PACK" image type
- strings normalization (if free space for language not found you can try cut long strings)
- fixing log window (size of log window not changing automatically, just manual), optional
- SPD version detection
- better picture transparency detection
- logging optional actions (optional)
- new algorithm for saving language for firmwares with Dual/Ext/Packed strings
- Changed tabs position in font window
- Changed hotkey Ctrl+A (apply language) changed to Ctrl+Shift+A
- Fixed local DB issues (if you see exception message with "SQL error")
- Fixed language Add/Remove for firmwares with Dual/Ext/Packed strings
- Fixed "PACK" picture size displaying*

----------


## kingofwolfs

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## فاروق الزياد

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## liamsi_kaw

شكر لكم

----------

